# Forum URLs aren't working



## thinkpad20 (Jul 21, 2016)

It seems that the URLs for individual forums are no longer working. For example, I used to go to the Luthiery forum at http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/, but now that URL gives me a 404, and the actual URL is http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=81. This is minor in some ways, but it's irritating because when I start typing "sevenstring" into my browser, that URL (and the others I go to) is the first suggestion, and now it no longer works  also, it's harder to tell from the URL which forum you're going to unless you memorize the numbers of all of the forums.

It doesn't seem hard to get the old URLs back; is this a possibility?

Apologies if this has already been discussed here!


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2016)

Must be part of whatever Alex is doing in the backend that killed the 'likes'. Seems like SEFURLs has been temporarily disabled... now THAT'S something I suspect will likely be fixed.


----------

